# Tolkiens Great Grandson Played a Ranger in the Movies



## 1stvermont (Jul 28, 2021)

This is no breaking news for most but it was to me. it seems Tolkien's great-grandson Royd Tolkien, played one of Faramir's rangers in the movies. 

s great


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 28, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> This is no breaking news for most but it was to me. it seems Tolkien's great-grandson Royd Tolkien, played one of Faramir's rangers in the movies.
> 
> View attachment 9978s great


Another one, IIRC; in BoFA in the "Hobbit" trilogy ...


----------



## Elthir (Jul 28, 2021)

I auditioned for the film version of the poem Cat from _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil . . ._

. . . but didn't get the part.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 28, 2021)

Elthir said:


> I auditioned for the film version of the poem Cat from _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil . . ._
> 
> . . . but didn't get the part.


Interesting. Which of the mentioned cat roles did you audition for? 😜 (For easier reference - my paperback version 1990 Unwin Hyman does not have a table of contents - "Cat" is poem 12).


----------



## Boffer Balsashield (Aug 5, 2021)

It's news to me at least. So which one is Royd, the guy facing us straight-on?


----------



## 1stvermont (Aug 5, 2021)

Boffer Balsashield said:


> It's news to me at least. So which one is Royd, the guy facing us straight-on?



yup.


----------

